# how to evaluate young dog



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

There is a pup that will be 7 months old this weekend. I am thinking about going to meet the breeder and her dogs. I want to do agility, and maybe some obedience/tracking, but am unsure what I should look for.

Would there be any concerns regarding the fact that this pup has recently been kenneled at the breeder's? He is housebroken and crate trained, but I don't know how long he's been in the kennel. I will definitely be asking this, but wanted others' opinions.

~Kristin


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Has the breeder done agility, tracking or obedience?
Do you trust her response if you ask her the question you just asked us?
If the answer is positive to all of the above then it's a green light.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I can tell you what I looked for when I met Raya, she was 8 months old.

Things I was looking for:

Dog's willingness to make eye contact with me.
Dog's willingness to follow commands for me, basic sit, etc.
Will the dog play ball, maybe tugs with me.
how does the dog repond to me being on leash walking away from their comfort zone.

Also, I checked her over with my hands; ears, feet. just running my hands over her body.


----------

